# Wellness Core or Wellness Food in General



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone feeding this brand......what do you think of it?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have tried Wellness Core and it gave my dogs loose stools. I've heard that others have also had this issue. 

I think it is a good, quality food and widely available. Petco carries it. If you have trouble buying premium food where you live, it might be worth trying with your dogs.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Sugarbaby eats Wellness Super 5 for puppies and we haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## agarwalm (Apr 26, 2010)

Oreo was eating wellness super 5 mix for small breed but he started having gas. I just switched him to Wellness Core Original since yesteday, hoping it is better for him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are on WSellness Core reduced fat. I swtched because of Kodi's weight problem and at Sabine's recommendation. There stools have gotten much better and they love the food. I tried it a while ago and they wouldn't eat it, but like it now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sabine also recommended Wellness Core Reduced Fat to me for Tucker. He has issues with loose stools, and this has not been a problem. He only gets supplemented with it, mostly eats Nature's Variety Raw Medallions, but has some kibble each day, too.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've fed mine everything from the Puppy, Small Breed & Wellness Core & they've done well on it. Never had any real issues issues with stool. 

Wellness Core Reduced fat has been the only formula of dog food that has been able to get weight off my older girls: Mimi & Sophie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We tried Wellness at one point and Kodi had terrible gas from it. It's amazing how the same food works so differently for different dogs!


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been feeding Josie "Health Extension" little bites..the ingredients are impressive...probably beter than what my kids eat in an average day! I mix with a little wet food from the same brand. I'm almost done with an 18 pound bag that we started in December!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I've narrowed it down to Fromm Fourstar.....Taste of the Wild....Go Natural.....Orijen and Wellness core...it's basically going to come down to what is carried locally...which probably won't be much lol based on other things I have looked for........I'm alarmed because the current food only got two stars OUCH! And very alarmed after reading all the info on what the vet gave me...YIKES!

After reading everything about the different foods online I'm kind of now leaning towards Taste of the Wild-Wetlands......Now I just have to wait on the stores to open..........


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Never tried it, but my Tillie has been on Taste of the Wild - Prairie formula, since she started eating solid food and we have never had any problems with it, her stools are always awesome (LOL) unless she has some dried chicken breast for snack, then bring on the RUNS and the butt baths!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup! I have been feeding Wellness Whitefish for a few years now. My dogs love it and I love the solid stools~ LOL!!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been feeding Huey Wellness since he was a puppy and he is close to 2 yrs old now. Never had a problem. Huey loves the canned stew formulas they have now. He doesn't care much for the fish varieties so I won't choose those but I think that is just personal preference on his part. No other issues and he eats well, never picky.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I couldn't find any of the brands I wanted. Petco does carry Wellness but they were out of the one I wanted and couldn't tell me when they would get it back in. I ordered some online so guess I will be waiting for that to arrive...sometimes I really DISLIKE living where choices are so limited!


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Chester started on Biljac from our breeder but we quickly switched him to Wellness Super 5 Mix kibble. He was having loose stool but we chalked it up to the new food he was transitioning to. He started getting finicky with his breakfast so we mixed in Wellness Core canned wet food. His stool started getting better right away. Now we feed him purely Wellness Core canned and he has (I can't believe I'm saying this) really good stool - nice and firm, usually doesn't leave any residue on his pads.

Anybody know what to do with a huge bag of Super 5 Mix kibble that won't be used?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You might want to donate it to a rescue group or shelter. That is what I did for a friend whose senior dog passed away.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack was on Wellness Puppy when we got him but he had really loose stools. I started the switch to Orijen puppy. Just mixing a little together fixed the stool problem. By the time Jack completely switched over, Orijen was having a supply problem. Our local store waited three months to get any Orijen in. Jack went back on Wellness and did fine.

but.....

I got tired of having three big bags of furbaby food in the closet. The cats were on Taste of the Wild cat food. Nessie was on California Natural. Jack - Wellness. Since Taste of the Wild dog food is an all age food, we went for the High Prairie one. Both dogs love it.

I have found that you can't get the premium dog foods at Petsmart or Petco. You have to find the little pet boutiques. Most dog foods have 'where to buy' links on their websites.


----------

